# The truth about riptropins



## Zeek (Aug 12, 2012)

I hear the common complaints....

 Makres me hold water

 horrible cts

 can't close my fist

 Well gents those are all common hgh sides.

 Then I get hit with, I was running thanktropins and had none of those sides and my reply to that is...

 Stronger hgh will give more side effects!!2iu of rips and 2iu of thanks is not the same mgs of hgh!  4.7 mgs of hgh per rip 10iu vial while bands like thanks and novo's have about 3mg per 10iu vial or less. Keep in mind usa pharm grade is 3.3 mgs per 10 iu vial.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 12, 2012)

I have been off the rips for a week now... Still have numbness in the very tips of my fingers... And I couldn't be happier about it!


----------



## grind4it (Aug 12, 2012)

I love the Rips sides. IDK, how guys can run 10iu of rips, it kick my ass at 6iu. 

I had a guy on ology telling me how great his GH was, because he wasn't having any of the rips sides. I PMed him back asking what his blood work looked like, he says he hasn't done blood but knows its ligit because he's gaining so much weight on his cycle.....LMAO, my money says his shit was fake.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 12, 2012)

If no sides no good HGH,  ppl can`t expect to run some good hgh and not having feel anything form it. I can`t wait to start mines...some dude in the OTHER board was telling how GOOd petides are compare with hgh and $ x $ by mg x mg lmfao NO WAY!!!!!!


----------



## DF (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm getting mild sides just taking 2iu.  Hand swelling and some tingling/numbness in the fingers.  I notice mostly at night, but not a big deal as far as sides go.  I'd like to bump up to 4iu.  Maybe I'll give that a go on my primo cycle.


----------



## Zeek (Aug 12, 2012)

don't even get me started on peptides vs hgh


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 12, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> I'm getting mild sides just taking 2iu.  Hand swelling and some tingling/numbness in the fingers.  I notice mostly at night, but not a big deal as far as sides go.  I'd like to bump up to 4iu.  Maybe I'll give that a go on my primo cycle.



Don't forget about 3iu  You can bump to 3 and see how the sides are... I get the same tingling/numbness at night... I'm thankful that it isn't my dick that gets numb.


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 12, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> don't even get me started on peptides vs hgh



Apples and Oranges IMO... peptides have there place I ran an Ipam/Cjc stack for a year and had some pretty good results. Of course, that being said, I would rather put my money in to the GH - and I do! Now, if you want to know an EXCELLENT peptide I would suggest MT2. That stuff turned me so dark I had people asking what my race was and commenting on the 'beautiful' color of my skin.... when I was at the beach - no burn with no sunscreen...in Vegas all day at the pool- no burn and no sunscreen. 

Don't be hatin' on the 'tides EZ... they are just not quite ready for prime time.


----------



## HH (Aug 12, 2012)

Cant wait to get my hands on a some kits of Ripsssss


----------



## beasto (Aug 13, 2012)

As long as the Rips stay strong I will keep getting my hands on them =D>


----------



## Zeek (Aug 13, 2012)

63Vette said:


> Apples and Oranges IMO... peptides have there place I ran an Ipam/Cjc stack for a year and had some pretty good results. Of course, that being said, I would rather put my money in to the GH - and I do! Now, if you want to know an EXCELLENT peptide I would suggest MT2. That stuff turned me so dark I had people asking what my race was and commenting on the 'beautiful' color of my skin.... when I was at the beach - no burn with no sunscreen...in Vegas all day at the pool- no burn and no sunscreen.
> 
> Don't be hatin' on the 'tides EZ... they are just not quite ready for prime time.



 I've seen gymrat also post he got results from peps.

 they are a tough pill for me to swallow. I have used them and blood tested after and I got nothing from them. Perhaps my 2 sources for peptides were just shit. I don;t know.

 But as  you stated my friend, gh over peps for you now and there is a reason for that i am sure


----------



## Illtemper (Aug 13, 2012)

hearing that my hands are gonna swell, be numb and tingle doesnt sound good for someone that works with tools all day...    I havent done GH yet but will be soon, rips are coming...   Im hoping to heal some tendon issues, nothing serious(i dont think anyways) just have some slight soreness trying to lift in my shoulders and my left bicep tendon.. Could be only the bicep tendon on my left arm that is making the shoulder movement slightly sore also.  it is in the bicipital groove which would indicate biceps tendonitis.. But we'll see, im not a doc. Just had a bunch of shoulder therapy and surgeries to now know the area pretty good......

Tell me the GH will not make it crazy for me to work with my hands? I will suffer if i have to but i just wanna be prepared of what to expect......


----------



## Zeek (Aug 13, 2012)

If you can obtain it cheap enough and actually eat it kelp works wonders for the tendons I am told by my doc and the PT's

 as for the gh issues, low dose gh won't cripple most guy. A small minority will find it difficult to do day to day things but you  will work around those issues




Illtemper said:


> hearing that my hands are gonna swell, be numb and tingle doesnt sound good for someone that works with tools all day...    I havent done GH yet but will be soon, rips are coming...   Im hoping to heal some tendon issues, nothing serious(i dont think anyways) just have some slight soreness trying to lift in my shoulders and my left bicep tendon.. Could be only the bicep tendon on my left arm that is making the shoulder movement slightly sore also.  it is in the bicipital groove which would indicate biceps tendonitis.. But we'll see, im not a doc. Just had a bunch of shoulder therapy and surgeries to now know the area pretty good......
> 
> Tell me the GH will not make it crazy for me to work with my hands? I will suffer if i have to but i just wanna be prepared of what to expect......


----------



## DF (Aug 13, 2012)

I'll you'll be fine like EZ said.  At low dose of 2iu I get mild sides mostly at night.  I wouldn't think it would cause a problem for you.


----------



## Illtemper (Aug 14, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> I'll you'll be fine like EZ said.  At low dose of 2iu I get mild sides mostly at night.  I wouldn't think it would cause a problem for you.



This is good to know, im hoping rips will becoming in soon and i can see for myself...


----------



## Get Some (Aug 15, 2012)

I accidentally spilled a riptropin vial on my pp... now it grew twice the size and is numb! Please help guys, I have no idea what to do with a 3 inch boner that I can't feel!


----------



## Zeek (Aug 15, 2012)

ugh don't give these guys any ideas! lol


----------



## Adrian2401 (Aug 15, 2012)

The biggest side effect I've had is....A FULL NIGHTS SLEEP!!! 5th week in and I sleep better than I have in a decade! 
I am also noticing a general feeling of well being. I do get numbness but it does not bother me.
Again, my quality of sleep is dramatically improved which improves every other aspect of my life. Good stuff.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 15, 2012)

Adrian2401 said:


> The biggest side effect I've had is....A FULL NIGHTS SLEEP!!! 5th week in and I sleep better than I have in a decade!
> I am also noticing a general feel of well being also. I do get numbness but it does not bother me.
> Again, my quality of sleep is dramatically improved!



I get that on just 2iu!

I was running 4iu but sides pissed me off and dropped to 3iu and sides are much better.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 15, 2012)

cant wait to start, seems like rips are so potent that even experianced users with other brands of HGH should start around 2 ius, due to the punch this stuff packs.


----------



## robot lord (Aug 16, 2012)

With the understanding that we are all different in how we react to AAS/GH. How long does it usually take for sides to manifest? Been at 4iu(rips) straight out of the gate for 6 days now and havn't noticed any sides. Noticed some fat loss and a tightening of abdominal skin. Could just be I have really cleaned up my diet the past two weeks as to maximize my use of GH. Also pin upon waking and in the gym within an hour for some fasted cardio. Please do not consider me impatient. Just reading all this sides speak but not really hearing anyone mention how long after starting did said sides become noticeable. Here again I understand some will have hand crippling pain/numbness at a dose that makes others feel at one with the universe while sleeping like a baby. Guess I'll find out soon enough. Was speculated they may begin to surface in a week give or take. Anyone care to share experience?


----------



## DF (Aug 16, 2012)

I dont recall how soon my sides started because they are so mild.  I'm only taking 2iu atm 5-2.


----------

